# sand from the ocean



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

i live close to the Pacific ocean.

could i go to the beach and about 5-10 foot into the water and get some sand for my tank?


what the positive and negative in doing this if any thanks.

if it will work and be good sand ill go get some Sunday


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

positive = you get bacteria
negative = you get bacteria.

5-10 feet isnt near enough since most beaches are polluted and the sand tends to be quite polluted, if you went out further though the sand there is more likely to be beneficial to your tank (And only beneficial)

the problem about going out further however is the depth at which the sand is found. I guess if you live in an area where there is very low pollution and very clean water / and sand then maybe it would work out for you.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

exactly what bobo said.


----------

